# Gideons to commemorate first Bible placement



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 22, 2008)

Gideons to commemorate first Bible placement on October 4 - The Clark Fork Chronicle (September 22, 2008)


----------



## Ivan (Sep 22, 2008)

We have a Gideon in our church, a fine gentleman who loves the LORD and the AV.


----------



## Devin (Sep 22, 2008)

I have never met a Gideon I didn't like.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 22, 2008)

Devin said:


> I have never met a Gideon I didn't like.


----------



## vagabond (Sep 23, 2008)

Wonderful ministry. I've encountered so many of their NTs in the possession of orphans, in the USA and in Ukraine (in Russian of course). Doubtless God has used the Gideons' efforts to bring many souls to Himself.

Thanks for the link.


----------

